# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Screengrabs ['Enders]

## squarelady

I was wondering what the rules were on Screengrabs from episodes? It's just I do them regulary and wouldn't mind posting them for people...I just haven't seen many in the forums and was wondering if this would be allowed?

----------


## Treacle

This would be fine. I do screengrabs from EastEnders Revealed for people who can't watch the programme. Just post the name of the soap and what the episode is when you make a thread.  

If you need a good image host I recommend: www.imageshack.us

You can post them in the general soap/drama pics. 

Thanks.

----------


## squarelady

Oooo brilliant, I'll add some later tonight and see what people think. Thanks for your help

----------


## Amber

Awwww! Love your banna! So sweet  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> Awwww! Love your banna! So sweet


Thanks, I've got loads more fanart I've made. I'll post some later. <Jake & Chrissie   :Wub:  >

----------


## Amber

> Thanks, I've got loads more fanart I've made. I'll post some later. <Jake & Chrissie   >


Oooh! I'm looking forward to that. Btw what font did you use on your banna because I made something with the same font and I can't remember what it was called  :Confused:  

I'm hopeless lol!

----------


## Treacle

> Thanks, I've got loads more fanart I've made. I'll post some later. <Jake & Chrissie   >


I will look forward to seeing them. I love the banner you have in your signature. Most of the fanart goes here if you want to look at what other people have done: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/f...play.php?f=143

----------


## squarelady

Thanks WQ - Everyone's really welcoming here!  :Wub:  
Amber - The font is SilkScreen, Size 6 - You can get it from Da Font if you haven't got it already!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

> I was wondering what the rules were on Screengrabs from episodes? It's just I do them regulary and wouldn't mind posting them for people...I just haven't seen many in the forums and was wondering if this would be allowed?


Please please Lexie post some screen grabs your fab at doind them!! yeh your banna is great but i've probably already told ya that! anyway, how do you do screengrabs anyway!?!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Ok people, i'm goignt o sound *SO STUPID* but whats a screen grab? (soz, i'm v.thick!!) :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

*F*L*D* - I've got Power DVD!  :Big Grin: 
A screengrab is basically a picture. It's from the episodes of Eastenders. I'll post some later on and you can see what I mean!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

> *F*L*D* - I've got Power DVD! 
> A screengrab is basically a picture. It's from the episodes of Eastenders. I'll post some later on and you can see what I mean!


What is Power DVD!!! Call me Layne i don't mind!

----------


## Treacle

PowerDVD is software that lets you watch DVD files on your computer. It also lets you take pictures from them etc. That's what I use it for anyways.

----------


## Layne

so what do you do anyway, like record them onto a dvd then play them on power DVD!!!????
I have power DVD but no recordable DVD player!

----------


## Treacle

That's what I do, and I assume that's what "squarelady" does too. You'll have to wait for their reply  :Smile:

----------


## Meh

You can also do it if you have a TV card, or video-in on your graphics card.

----------


## Layne

> You can also do it if you have a TV card, or video-in on your graphics card.


What is one of them? I'm confused, i would like to do screen caps but i don't think  i can, GR what do you mean?

----------


## Treacle

If you buy a TV card for your PC basically you can watch and record media (i.e. EastEnders) using this and therefore take screencaps.

----------


## squarelady

Yep, WQ's got it in one! I brought a recordable DVD player and I record the episodes on to there. I'd been recording to video but the amount of times I wacth the old episodes the vids just weren't lasting! I record the episodes on to DVD then bung them in the computer and grab them on Power DVD - I'll post some of the ones I've done in this topic and if you like them I can post the whole lot but I have _alot_!

----------


## Treacle

Do you keep re-uploading them to an image host or do you keep the links handy?

----------


## Layne

I want a recordable dvd player, how much are they roughly?
Or would one of those TV card things be Cheaper,???????#


Layne
x x x


I think i better get s recordable DVD player anyway the amount of time i watch my old eppis to!

----------


## squarelady

Just before Chrissie's birthday





Chrissie finds out about her birthday party

----------


## squarelady

Alisha & Demi's big day 







Aftermath of Andy's Death

----------


## squarelady

I have got some more but I thought I'd see what people think before I post anymore!  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

I like alot! Those are fine.

----------


## squarelady

WQ - I've got a number of photobucket accounts which hold about 200 pictures each (depending on the size) and you don't have to delete them. They stay on your account and each month you get more space but you can only upload about 200 pictures a month (hence I have many accounts!)

Layne - My DVD recorder cost about Â£200 but you can get them alot cheaper. If you're serious about capping and you like to record and keep at the episodes it's well worth it!

If anyone wants more screengrabs then let me know!  I only do Eastenders but I've got quite a few from different episodes over the last couple of months!

----------


## Treacle

If you wanted you could just put all your grabs in one thread instead of doing lots of threads with each different episode. Just call it "squareladys screengrabs" or something like that. And label what each set of grabs are. I don't know if we are limited to how many pics we can post in one post but I'd just stick to about 5-10.
Those are fine though and they're not too big.

----------


## Amber

> If anyone wants more screengrabs then let me know!  I only do Eastenders but I've got quite a few from different episodes over the last couple of months!


Do you have any Jake and Chrissie ones from the eppi when it was her B-day party? If you do, can you do some when he zips up her dress and their kiss  :Wub:  ?

Thankies  :Bow:

----------


## Layne

> WQ - I've got a number of photobucket accounts which hold about 200 pictures each (depending on the size) and you don't have to delete them. They stay on your account and each month you get more space but you can only upload about 200 pictures a month (hence I have many accounts!)
> 
> Layne - My DVD recorder cost about Â£200 but you can get them alot cheaper. If you're serious about capping and you like to record and keep at the episodes it's well worth it!
> 
> If anyone wants more screengrabs then let me know!  I only do Eastenders but I've got quite a few from different episodes over the last couple of months!


Thankies darlin!! Yeh do as WQ suggested put them all in one thread!!!

Do have any of Chrssie and Sam from Last Ights eppi?
Luv ya
layne
x x x

----------


## squarelady

Jake and Chrissie's birthday I have (will post in a second), last nights episode I won't be doing till tonight. I'll open a new topic up now!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

I just want to say there's no longer any need to request screengrabs from "squarelady" in this thread. "squarelady" is opening up her own thread for this.

----------


## [email protected]

> This would be fine. I do screengrabs from EastEnders Revealed for people who can't watch the programme. Just post the name of the soap and what the episode is when you make a thread.  
> 
> If you need a good image host I recommend: www.imageshack.us
> 
> You can post them in the general soap/drama pics. 
> 
> Thanks.


Hiya ive done some banners and i tried to use the image shake to host them but it wouldnt let me it kept saying wrong file type. Do you know why it does that?
I use paint shop pro 6.2 to create my banners, but im unable to put them on these boards becaus i cant use imageshack. do you know why it wont let me put them on? is there something you have to do to the file Before sendin to image shack. sorry to bother u
Pleeeeeaaaaasssssseeeee help 
Luv [email protected]!E

----------


## Treacle

Try saving them as a .jpeg (.jpg).

----------

